# after update: "ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch"...

## antagon

Hi.   :Confused: 

All OpenGL programs seem to fail after I re emerged world (with some

hassles, but everything else seems stable now). I always get this here:

ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x84220BA7, but expected 0x32C4A39B

libGL error: InitDriver failed

...and the application won't start. I have ati-drivers/fglrx installed (Radeon

Mobility card), but never had any problems. "eselect opengl ..." doesn't

seem to help, even setting the non-ATI driver. :/ Here's the problem

with OpenOffice as example application that won't start -- thanks in advance:

$ /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/soffice.bin 

ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x84220BA7, but expected 0x32C4A39B

libGL error: InitDriver failed

$ ldd /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/soffice.bin

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libvcl645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libvcl645li.so (0xb7c18000)

        libsvl645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsvl645li.so (0xb7aec000)

        libsvt645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsvt645li.so (0xb76a1000)

        libutl645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libutl645li.so (0xb7617000)

        libtl645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libtl645li.so (0xb7559000)

        libcomphelp3gcc3.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libcomphelp3gcc3.so (0xb74a6000)

        libucbhelper2gcc3.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libucbhelper2gcc3.so (0xb741f000)

        libvos3gcc3.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libvos3gcc3.so (0xb73f6000)

        libcppuhelpergcc3.so.3 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libcppuhelpergcc3.so.3 (0xb73ab000)

        libcppu.so.3 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libcppu.so.3 (0xb7387000)

        libsal.so.3 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsal.so.3 (0xb71ce000)

        libtk645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libtk645li.so (0xb6f20000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb6ef8000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xb6eee000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xb6ed6000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb6de7000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb6de2000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0 (0xb6dd0000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/tls/libm.so.6 (0xb6dae000)

        libstlport_gcc.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libstlport_gcc.so (0xb6cee000)

        libstdc++.so.5 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libstdc++.so.5 (0xb6c83000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/libc.so.6 (0xb6b6e000)

        libpsp645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libpsp645li.so (0xb6aa8000)

        libsot645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsot645li.so (0xb6a5c000)

        libicuuc.so.22 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libicuuc.so.22 (0xb69c7000)

        libicule.so.22 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libicule.so.22 (0xb69a3000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0xb6933000)

        libsndfile.so.1 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsndfile.so.1 (0xb68de000)

        libportaudio.so.0 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libportaudio.so.0 (0xb68d7000)

        libsalhelpergcc3.so.3 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsalhelpergcc3.so.3 (0xb68d4000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb68d0000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb68c9000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f29000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb68c1000)

        libjvmaccessgcc3.so.3 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libjvmaccessgcc3.so.3 (0xb68b1000)

        libicudata.so.22 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libicudata.so.22 (0xb608f000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb607c000)

$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9t42p i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9t42p i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

distcc 2.16 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cli crypt cups dlloader dri eds emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg openct opengl opensc oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session smartcard spell spl ssl svga tcpd tls truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

$ emerge -s ...

*  virtual/opengl

      Latest version available: 7.0

      Latest version installed: 7.0

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/

      Description:   Virtual for OpenGL implementation

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.21.7-r1

      Latest version installed: 8.21.7-r1

      Size of files: 63,799 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:       ATI

*  media-libs/mesa

      Latest version available: 6.4.2-r2

      Latest version installed: 6.4.2-r2

      Size of files: 2,844 kB

      Homepage:      http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

      License:       LGPL-2

----------

## antagon

after reemering everything that had to do with opengl,

and restarting X, I could start all applications, I just

don't have any direct rendering anymore, plus still the message:

ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x84220BA7, but expected 0x32C4A39B

libGL error: InitDriver failed

Any clues? Please?

$ fglrxinfo 

ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x84220BA7, but expected 0x32C4A39B

libGL error: InitDriver failed

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.2)

$ glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x84220BA7, but expected 0x32C4A39B

libGL error: InitDriver failed

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, 

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

----------

## zBrain

Was this ever solved? I have the same problem with my x700 mobility card.

----------

## Romses

I have the same Problem here with wine

My Notebook is equipped with a

 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1T [FireGL M24 GL] (rev 80)

GFX-card

Greets Romses

----------

## Tru

i'm install ati normal

sh ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run and fglrx work

----------

## SteveBallmersChair

I have the same problem here with an x1900GT on 8.30.3-r1 drivers on kernel 2.6.19-r2. Direct rendering worked fine with kernel 2.6.19-r1 but it's got the DDX fingerprint mismatch on -r2.

----------

## fondrej

hi,

i also had this error after update.:

    ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch:....

    libGL error: InitDriver failed  

i think it was because i had 

 *Quote:*   

> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
> 
> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.2)

 

in my glxinfo output. i switch to ati and it works fine now. *Quote:*   

> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series Generic
> 
> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6234 (8.32.5)

 

i solved this by creating link (or u can copy it) just as is shown in note on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#Grabbing_a_Driver_Set page.

```
 ln -s /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so

```

----------

## SteveBallmersChair

Well, I'll be, fondrej, that worked like a charm. I did have to rm /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so before symlinking though. Good job!

----------

## jorrit

 *fondrej wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i solved this by creating link (or u can copy it) just as is shown in note on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#Grabbing_a_Driver_Set page.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have the same proglem but the above line doesn't help as I don't have /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so

How should I fix this now?

Greetings,

----------

## jorrit

 *jorrit wrote:*   

>  *fondrej wrote:*   
> 
> i solved this by creating link (or u can copy it) just as is shown in note on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#Grabbing_a_Driver_Set page.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah ok. I had to create the '/usr/lib/dri' dir myself. I made the symbolic link but it still isn't working. glxinfo still gives:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x7A3E2CF0, but expected 0x3E32B6A8
> ...

 

Greetings,

----------

## jorrit

All ok now. Had to reboot.

Greetings,

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Portage & Programming to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## Lukas_Drude

Hi,

I was encountered with the same error message:

```
ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x3E32B6A8, but expected 0x7A3E2CF0

libGL error: InitDriver failed

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
```

The solution above didn't help me out. The solution was to cp (or ln) the module to both dirs.

```
cp /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so /usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

cp /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so
```

Now everything is like before:

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6234 (8.32.5)
```

----------

## MacFlecknoe

I dont have a

```
/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/
```

directory.  :Sad:  What have I forgotten?

----------

